# Busy month in Southern California



## 37fleetwood (Sep 27, 2010)

just off the top of my head,
the Tour De Fat in San Diego October 2nd
Cyclone Coaster Ride Long Beach October 3rd
Cyclone Coaster Swap/Ride Long Beach October 10th
Tour De Fat Los Angeles October 23rd
something to do all month!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 28, 2010)

Scott --

We will also be riding in the 2010 Long Beach Marathon / Bicycle Tour on October 17th -- from 6am to 9am -- for those interested in joining in on a crusty vintage balloon bicycle -- the Long Beach Marathon is around $40.- to enter -- you get a t-shirt - goody bag of stuff - EXERCISE - & a lot of people wonder how you are keeping up with them on your crusty original balloon bicycle -- good time for all involved every year -- 

FYI -- your links to the Classicbicyclefanatics above do not work -- you get a 404 not found message


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 28, 2010)

You will be able to find information on the Coaster Rides etc on my site, being the ride I try to make it to.
come out and meet everyone!

Frank,
thanks for the heads up on the links, they're fixed now, somehow they got changed, I've changed them back.
it might explain the surge in google hits on my page from people typing 
"classic bicycle fanatics"
"classicbicyclefanatics.com"
"classicbicyclefanatics"
"scott's classic bicycle fanatics"
"classic bycical finatics"
"classsicbicyclefanitcs"


----------

